# cat peeing in bathtub



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

Lately, my cat has developed a strange habit. Twice allready, he has peed into the bathtub, right on top of the drain. Granted, he could have chosen much worser places to do this, but still its weird. Most of it goes down the drain, so clean up is not a problem. It is not like spraying, cause he does it in mid-sitting position and it goes down, just like he does in his litter box. I don't think its health-related cause he spends like 15-20 minutes there sniffing the bathtub in and out, like real active sniffing, and then just goes to the drain and pees and looks at me with the same whats-your-problem stare as if he is in his litter box. He still goes to his litter box for number 1 and 2, and nothing else in his behavior is changed. Does anyone know why he might be doing this? Oh, and his litter box is not in that bathroom.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I have no idea but can sympathise. My Clevelenad went through a phase of using the basin in the bathroom for both 1 & 2!!!! Was rather embarrassing when a guest tells you your cats gone poo in the sink. I tried lots of ifferent litters and boxes and have found a big, deep tub to be the best as he has never done it since.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

One of my cats does the same. I now have to keep the bathroom door shut, they left number 1's and 2's for me :roll: 
That is the only place they do it, no where else in the house, but if the bathroom door is open they use the bathtub


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

Hmmmmm, as long as its for sure not medical, I'd consider it a blessing. Think of all the litter you'll save and not have to scoop. 

On another note, I remember seeing a thread where I believe Dr. Jean mentioned that cats peeing on soft surfaces, like carpet was more behavioral, whereas peeing on hard surfaces could be medical. I can't remember the thread, but am fairly sure that's what she said. Does anyone else remember where that was?


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

my mom's cat used to do the same, though there was nothing wrong with him otherwise. it could be that they associate the drain odours with theactivity they are about to perform


----------



## Anita (Sep 14, 2003)

my old boy - punk- does pee in the bathtub. I keep a bottle of bleach and water handy in a spray bottle, spray it and turn on the shower. always have a clean bathtub and shower.


----------



## nwlily32 (May 20, 2004)

*peeing in the tub*

What a great place to pee.. when it comes to easy clean up... My moms cat used to do that when the litter box was dirty... sure beats the floor or carpet... thats for sure.
nwlily


----------

